# Sheep feed



## luke93 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi guys,
sorry for spelling the title wrong 

I have just impulse bought 10 bags of 18% sheep ewe rolls as they was on a great offer. 
I didn't realise how big the rolls actually were and considering my ewes are still with there lambs I think the lambs would end up chocking.

Just wondering would it be possible to Feed to cattle. Obviously it would not contain all the nutrients and minerals that cattle food does but would it do them any harm? Or just be a waste of my money?
It would just be as an addition to them as they are out on pasture .

Thanks


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Title fixed for you


----------

